# GSP music in Primetime???



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone know gsp's music on UFC primetime? I found this site containing it.

http://us.cyworld.com/Surfer_0x1


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Rohff - La puissance (the power)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-1vFbt45zk

French rap = :thumbsup:


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

Xerxes...you are freakin' awesome dude...thanks a lot.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

U welcome. Don't know if you remember his entrance for Hughes 2. He used that song, one of my favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BilFJB3H10s

I was surprised cause Shurik'n is not so mainstream, defintely not as mainstream as Rohff.

Edit: check this song out too, I hope he'll use it for one of his entrances. You can see JLB in the video clip (he was in that movie). At the 0.58s mark in the video the rapper talks about Cro Cop's right kick too :thumb02:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om3aMr3DbLg


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> U welcome. Don't know if you remember his entrance for Hughes 2. He used that song, one of my favorites:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BilFJB3H10s
> 
> ...


Man that would be sick if he used the second song for his entrance at 94..... GSP are you listening??????


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

im gathering my sobriety to make it to my bed without falling down


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> Man that would be sick if he used the second song for his entrance at 94..... GSP are you listening??????


The title of the song says it all: "bienvenue dans la cage" :thumbsup:

The movie sucks (like most movies about MMA) but I like the song.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

good shout on the dans la cage, its a great song. Can you recomend any other french rap xerxes?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

does anyone know where i can watch UFC primetime online?


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Mc19 said:


> does anyone know where i can watch UFC primetime online?


http://uk.youtube.com/user/UFC only the first half is on there for some reason. You can download the torrent also from isohunt :thumbsup:


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BilFJB3H10s

One of GSP's entrance songs.

This song as I understand it:

It talks about the numerous people in France (or anywhere with ghettos and pauverty) that goes through rough upbringing with fights in the school yard, the formation of gangs, where reputation and attitude is important, crimes and going to prison, the media's coverage on crime and with all this adversity, still facing your fears and to fight through your challenges, just having that mental toughness, thus evoking the courage and mentality of a samurai.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> good shout on the dans la cage, its a great song. Can you recomend any other french rap xerxes?


Some other songs that come to mind and that I could see GSP having for his entrances:

NTM - Seine Saint Denis Style

IAM - l'empire du côté obscur

Keny Arkana - La Rage (English subtitles)
Probably the best French female rapper

NTM - Ma Benz (lyrics not so relevant for a fight but badass beat)

Booba - NO 10
GSP took one of his songs for UFC 89 (Boulbi)

Sniper - Gravé dans la roche

Sinik - Descente aux enfers
Another song from Sinik (bienvenue dans la cage)

NTM - Pose ton Gun (English subtitles are so so)


Let me know which ones you like.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/user/UFC only the first half is on there for some reason. You can download the torrent also from isohunt :thumbsup:


 repped, thanks man!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

There was also another good rap song during the Primetime show but i forget what it was. It's an American song and they were playing while BJ Penn was running on the beach or soemthing like that...does anybody know what im talking about and what the song was called? 
Thanks...


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> There was also another good rap song during the Primetime show but i forget what it was. It's an American song and they were playing while BJ Penn was running on the beach or soemthing like that...does anybody know what im talking about and what the song was called?
> Thanks...


I would love to know this too!


----------



## Aussie Bad Boy (Apr 28, 2007)

absolutly lovin the french rap... Have no idea what they are saying but the beats are awesome...

Also the song used for BJ and his teams jogging was Black Mags - Cool Kids

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=b34U3-CutuU


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Aussie Bad Boy said:


> absolutly lovin the french rap... *Have no idea what they are saying* but the beats are awesome...


No "bling bling" BS that's for sure.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

I like this one. I don't know what it means, but the beat is nice, especially the intro. I could see GSP walking to this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOpmtUrgf4w


----------



## Aussie Bad Boy (Apr 28, 2007)

i'd love to use one of Rohff raps for my entrance music but i think it seem a little wierd as i'm not french


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> I like this one. I don't know what it means, but the beat is nice, especially the intro. I could see GSP walking to this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOpmtUrgf4w


Good choice. GSP already used Rohff's "Dirty Hous'" before, for IMO one of his best entrances to time (UFC 74- Koscheck). It gave me goose bumps all over my face. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWl5Mw0aPg8



Aussie Bad Boy said:


> i'd love to use one of Rohff raps for my entrance music but i think it seem a little wierd as i'm not french


Don't think this way. GSP is not French either, he's French Canadian. lol

You'll have a badass song that nobody's ever heard before, and everybody will be wondering about it afterwards. :thumb01:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L41OXyNDz5Y


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

/\ Nas and NTM.. classic :thumbsup:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not that it would ever happen obviously but this would be a good tune for GSP to walk out to.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0&feature=related

First time i ever seen this on youtube, song is old though.


----------



## Aussie Bad Boy (Apr 28, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Don't think this way. GSP is not French either, he's French Canadian. lol
> 
> You'll have a badass song that nobody's ever heard before, and everybody will be wondering about it afterwards. :thumb01:


Yeh, good chance i'll use "La grande classe" by Rohff but i'll prob cut the start of and start it when the heavy beat kicks in, lol... Anyone know any torrents or something for Rohff, as he isn't in any music stores down hear and when i ask at the counter they just look at me lol


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

for torrents I usually go to BTjunkie.com


----------



## Aussie Bad Boy (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply mate...

Also what you think of Sans pression? GSP used Numerio 1 and Territoire Hostile at UFC 83 & 79...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Aussie Bad Boy said:


> thanks for the quick reply mate...
> 
> Also what you think of Sans pression? GSP used Numerio 1 and Territoire Hostile at UFC 83 & 79...


I'm not too familiar with him as he's a French-Canadian rapper but I like his numero 1 song.



rygu said:


> Not that it would ever happen obviously but this would be a good tune for GSP to walk out to.
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0&feature=related
> 
> First time i ever seen this on youtube, song is old though.


That video cracks me up everytime I watch it :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Neither La Puissance or Bienvenue dans la Cage would show up in my Limewire file after I downloaded them, and Ares isn't available for Mac, quel dommage.

Au secours!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Did you try BTjunkie.com ?

I know I tried to find la puissance but couldn't find it, don't know about dans la cage though.


----------

